# Kaudern's Cardinal spawning log



## TankCla

My pair of Kaudern's Cardinal decided to spawn today. Wish me luck!

I manage to take some pictures. Sorry about the quality. The Cardinals are in the back area of my 75 gallons tank, between the rocks, in a calm waters.


----------



## Letigrama

good luck, very cool. next time take a video!


----------



## Ciddian

Very nice! I do love those fish!.

I remember a member here Tabatha who spawned those fish before. It was really nice to see.


----------



## TankCla

Poor guy. He is not eating. When I feed them he is coming to the food, but he can not eat. This is a real test for him. I hope he will not spit them out.
I have read the eggs will hatch in 30 days. Should I put him in a breeding box, or just leave him in DT?


----------



## altcharacter

In general live-barers won't eat while they are holding or clutching until the fish are thru a phase and they can use the mouth as "protection" when they need to. So it might be a few days before the your fish will eat again.

On a side note if your nitrates are too high your cardinal will eat it's fry due to stress so make sure you aren't over feeding and keeping your numbers in check.

If you want something to read check out this site I've been reading up on for a few years now. Very informative.
http://www.marinebreeder.org/forums/


----------



## J_T

Either get a pencil urchin, or I will make you up something in Plexi. I am passing through your way this weekend. Or I can get it to ORG, and you can pick it up.

The babies will hide out in anything that resembles an urchin. Big fish can't get to them due to the sting from the urchin. Epoxy, and a box long plastic skewers will do the trick too.


----------



## TankCla

J_T said:


> Epoxy, and a box long plastic skewers will do the trick too.


I was thinking to make something like this.


----------



## mistersprinkles

You can also make an urchin out of black zip-ties. I saw a guy on another forum who successfuly bred and raised cardinals using this method


----------



## TankCla

Actually this is my exact idea. I already have the materials.


----------



## Letigrama

how did it go?>>


----------



## mistersprinkles

Letigrama said:


> how did it go?>>


+1?  Pics?


----------



## TankCla

Not to great. Today I did the fake urchin, and also today the male ate. This means no eggs. I am waiting for the next one. With the proper food, female could be ready in about a week or two.


----------



## TankCla

Maybe he was scared of the consequences of having babies. ) I have to work with him to build his self confidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

Any further breeding activity?


----------



## TankCla

Well, they had eggs again, only for 2 weeks now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

I started with7 in Oct and have 6 now. I really hope I can get a pair or two out of them. They move into my new 65 at the end of the week from their current 30. What do you feed yours? Mine go nuts for baby feeder guppies and ghost shrimp, eat frozen food but only pick at pellets.


----------



## TankCla

I only feed them frozen food: mysis, krill, plankton, brine & bloodworms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

This has a lot of info about them: http://www.reefs.org/library/talklog/f_marini_020799.html


----------



## TankCla

They are back in the game. This time for the longest period ever. In the third week holding eggs and counting .

Maybe has something to do with me dropping NO3.


----------



## darkangel66n

I am hoping I am getting close as well. Started with 7 down to 4. I really wish there was an easier way to get a pair.


----------



## darkangel66n

My male has a mouthful. I am totally stoked.


----------



## TankCla

What do I have in the sump?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Lol. Check the overflow box too  congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

Sadly only one left. I just moved it in refugium. Will have plenty to eat there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie

TankCla said:


> Sadly only one left. I just moved it in refugium. Will have plenty to eat there.


Very lucky and unlucky mate, hopefully there are more around and behind the rock!!

Well done!!


----------



## TankCla

Thanks! 
The little guy is in the refugium now.
So tinny  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

The little guy is growing very fast. He tripled the size and has a round belly. 
I am worried the little guy will not take frozen food then I will transfer him in DT. Now he's having a lot of live food (in fuge), but in DT not so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

I'll take him off your hands Claude!!!


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> I'll take him off your hands Claude!!!




You have to wait turn. For this little guy, I think I have more than 10 requests. But don't despair, parents have eggs again. Very productive these guys. I am considering making a small nursery for them or to isolate the male in a breeder box.


----------



## J_T

He may spit the eggs for being disturbed. Better to keep an eye on him, and catch it when he spits them out. A flash light and a net will do the trick. Fish love coming to lights at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19

They are cute little guys.. Hopefully everything works out.. Can I get on that list too to get one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

My guy seems to have eaten his mouthful. Hopefully next time goes better.


----------



## TankCla

There's been so long since I posted here. First two little cardinals surviving in DT. 
They are hosting a huge torch. Let's hope they will thrive and no "killer" will see them.


----------



## reefgeek

You can actually catch the male a few days after the spawning and strip the eggs. A simple egg tumbler is all that is needed to grow the spawn to the hatching point. I was doing this and getting clutches of 10-30 every two weeks with 95% hatch rate several years back.

Keep up the effort it is very rewarding assisting marine fish to successfully spawn.


----------

